# Position of Halfords Beam Benders on X250 Fiat



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Could some kind person post a picture of where the beam benders should be positioned on the Fiat X250 headlights. I have acrylic protectors fitted but they are not the sort that show where the beam deflector goes - I've searched all though the forum and can't find the definitve answer. I found Ken's (Gaspode) pictures but they were taken after the benders were removed and only the glue was left so weren't very clear.
Thanks in advance
Barrie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope this helps.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Spacerunner - that's brilliant!!


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

*x250 beambenders*

I could do with some help too. Are they the normal beambenders you can buy in motor shops?

Best regards

Robflyer


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

They are called Eurolites, Halfords and shops like that sell them, you can even get them at the ferry ports


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There seem to be plastic covers over the headlights in the photo. Where can these be bought?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

gelathae said:


> There seem to be plastic covers over the headlights in the photo. Where can these be bought?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280415609084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. Just bought a pair. Enquiry to purchase less than 5 minutes- brilliant.


----------

